# NYC Master Electrician License Question.



## Dari (Aug 9, 2010)

I currently passed both tests and will have to go in front of the board for the final approval for NYC Master Electrician license. In order to go in front of the board I have to provide insurance, company name, location, etc. My question is if I do not want to start my own business, what would be the procedure to seek someone (electrical comapany) who is searching for a licensee and use that comapaies insurances, business, etc as my presentation for the board. Is this something that is done? If so, what is the best way to find a company that might be interested alsoe I do find one, what do I look out for, what are my options example partnership, just put license under company etc. All advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Dari said:


> I currently passed both tests and will have to go in front of the board for the final approval for NYC Master Electrician license. In order to go in front of the board I have to provide insurance, company name, location, etc. My question is if I do not want to start my own business, what would be the procedure to seek someone (electrical comapany) who is searching for a licensee and use that comapaies insurances, business, etc as my presentation for the board. Is this something that is done? If so, what is the best way to find a company that might be interested alsoe I do find one, what do I look out for, what are my options example partnership, just put license under company etc. All advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


You should not have gotten a license if you do not intend to use it legally


----------



## Dari (Aug 9, 2010)

There is nothing illegal about putting my license under an existing company that I am looking to work for and managing all their electrical jobs. Maybe you misunderstood my question. I can be the licensee for a company that I work for instead of having my own business.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Dari said:


> I can be the licensee for a company that I work for instead of having my own business.


Sure you can, as many of can. I myself did it for four and a half years and would never put my livelihood and license at that type of risk again. No matter the arrangement you work out, it could never take the place of doing it yourself.


----------



## Dari (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes I agree, the thing is due to the slow economy and all the expenses to achieve the license I would prefer to work with someone else, and go on my own in the future. Im not sure where to start looking for a company that might be interested is there a website or any recommendations. Also if I was to hire a lawyer to generate some type of agrrement I dont want to accidentally not include something that puts me at risk. And what should my expectations from this company price to lease the license, salary, profit splits etc.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Dari said:


> Im not sure where to start looking for a company that might be interested is there a website or any recommendations.


Try a site called Craigs list. I've heard a lot of electricians go there.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Dari said:


> There is nothing illegal about putting my license under an existing company that I am looking to work for and managing all their electrical jobs. Maybe you misunderstood my question. I can be the licensee for a company that I work for instead of having my own business.


That sounds like you want to be an employee with an electrical license. 

But you will not be able to pull permits, do jobs, and collect money for jobs without your own insurance and business permit.


----------



## Dari (Aug 9, 2010)

I see so in order to pull permits for a company that is leasing my license do I need to be an officer?If they are leasing my license and I am responsible for the jobs can I pull the permits without being an officer of the company?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Lease your license? I highly doubt you can legally "rent" out your electrical license. Here in NJ you would be fined and brought before the board to explain yourself for such shenanigans. That'd be like renting out your drivers license.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Dari, congrats on passing the test, well done!!!


----------



## Dari (Aug 9, 2010)

Magnettica- the term lease is not the appropriate word but not sure what it's called anyhow the situation I am referring to is definately legal I have been informed by my state directly. This is not part of my question thanks anyway 

Volts- thank you!!


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

Just get the insurance and a LTD liability corp. This is under 1000 bucks. As for the board, as long as your insured and have a corp., your good to go. But why anyone thinks they can start a successful business in this over saturated field, and in this economy, is beyond my understanding.


----------



## latindragon363 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Dari*

If when you applied for your license , you applied for a master.s. I believe, you could switch to a special and seek out some corporation , that may be seeking a licensed electrician, You could always switch back to a master's.I also believe, that a licensed company or corp. can have more than one licensee.check into it


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Dari, that is an extremely hard test, can you fill me in on it ? I might have a business venture for you in the future, I dabble on the other side of town here and there.


----------



## Dimitrie46 (Oct 21, 2010)

DARI congratulations on the exam. I just passed the Nyc exam myself and i am currently in the same situation. In my opinion, open the corp and get the insurance. It ranges from 1700 to 2000$ for the year and just rent a desk for 199$ a month until the right oportunity presents itself, just watch that 1 year window it comes fast!!!!!


----------

